# Sound baffle crate?



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

No help with your question, but we live near a huge military base and experience frequent loud bombs. In her later years, our Airedale was sound sensitive. We would put her in my bedroom which was the furthest from the base, and had windows running parallel to the base's location. I would keep two large fans running to help mute the sound and the position of the open windows helped downplay the reverberations from the bombs. Eventually, the Airedale, would come trotting into my room as soon as she heard the bombs get started. Apparently, she was quite comfortable because she would stretch out on the floor and go to sleep versus the nervous panting she did if she was in any other part of the house. Oh, I want to add that it was important to keep the windows open, or they rattled horribly from the impact of reverberations.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Muting the sound, as Charmed suggested, is a really good idea. You could use fans or even a sound machine. I used a sound machine when I lived in my apartment to block out some of the noise in the hallway and it helped Miracle. Mine was just white noise but many machines offer different choices of sounds.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The answer is no, true sound baffling material is thick foam, cork or other dampening material generally this would retain more heat than desired. I second a white noise machine

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E6D6LQY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1

this is the one I use, it led to a quiet 4th


----------



## Seaside spoo (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you ever heard of the CD Through a Dog's Ear? I knew of a few kennels that used it to calm their dogs. I down loaded it off of iTunes and it really made a difference for my dog. We also use a white noise machine at the same time.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

As an experiment, you could try a fan as a source of white noise. Or maybe a radio set off-station to static only.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is thundering this afternoon, and I followed Sophy into the hall and offered her a comfy bed in the cloakroom, which has an extractor fan. She indicated that it was a good idea, but she would like her special blanket. With the addition of that to the comfy heap she climbed on and settled down. I was just congratulating myself on problem solved when, after half an hour or so, she appeared beside me wanting lap time and ear rubs. So better, but not yet sorted. At least I know I can leave her a safe place to go to if I have to go out when there are unpleasant noises, though.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent post by eileenanddogs on why it is impossible to sound proof a crate against thunder: https://eileenanddogs.com/blog/2019/08/06/how-to-soundproof-a-dog-crate/ I shall now concentrate on sound masking and counter conditioning!


----------

